# Columbia,SC, Male -This shelter has lots of GSDs!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Type: Dog Sex: Male 
Breed: German shepherd Licensed: No 
Size: Large Date Picked Up: 11/11/2009 
Color: Black/Brown 

Pick Up Location: lawhorn 
http://animalcare.richlandonline.com/animalviewer/View.aspx










Questions Page and call Animal Care at (803) 576-2461 immediately.

Richland County Animal Care and Control
400 Powell Road
Columbia, South Carolina 29203 or (803) 576-2461
[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

5 GSD's total at this shelter


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

this dog looks mixed , and looks older i would say around 5 or 6 yrs old ,most likely a nice dog none the less...


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What a really bad picture of this poor boy.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:this dog looks mixed , and looks older


My feelings are we should always give them the benefit of the doubt if we have not seen them in person. Otherwise, we might be the person who ends up being responsible for their death. The mods can edit if they choose to do so.

<u>We could be their only chance.</u> j/m/o


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

This guy is still there. He is such a great dog that they are going to put him out on their adoption floor, provided he is heartworm negative. If he tests positive they have me listed as contact person.


----------

